# Value question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a Remington 1100 12ga auto. Older gun. I have never fired this gun but it has been fired. I bought it at an auction a while back. It is in very nice conditon. Only blemish is some scratches on trigger guard which may be from storage or from sliding shells in and the brass scratched it. Real nice gun but but would like to move it to make room for others. Does anyone know the value of this gun or know of a site that I can visit to assess? thanks

forgot to mention. It shoots 2 3/4 in shells. Is a standard full choke with a long barrel. Can't remember..28-30in. Would be ultimate late season pheasant gun.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

There's a guide to gun values, *Gun Digest.* Not sure where you would find it, but gun dealers and gunsmiths often seem to have a copy on hand.

There are some 'subscription' / fee services for valuing guns online. A Google search should turn up something.

Another option would be to check an online market, e.g. gunsamerica.com, and see how similar guns are priced. This is often where I look when in the market to buy or sell.

Good luck!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks..just did this and found a couple #s so I think I try to move it quick and cheap if possible.


----------

